
Build RESTful web services with Java technology - rohshall
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/training/kp/j-kp-rest/index.html
======
mbell
Building REST services with JAX-RS is truly pretty smooth and quick (I've been
using Jersey not Wink though).

One thing I don't ever recommend is using JPA based libraries (Hibernate,
EclipseLink, whatever). Run screaming away from that spec as fast as you
possibly can. There are much better options for ORMs in Java that don't have
the session management headache and endless string of gotchas that is JPA.
Ebean is my current favorite.

As for the "framework", I haven't really found the need for one.
Jersey/Jackson + Jetty + Ebean gets you 90% of the way there, just fill in
whatever you want for logging and other minor support items. If you want
something more pre-packaged with some of the service start/stop boilerplate
built in there is dropwizard (<https://github.com/codahale/dropwizard>).

~~~
rohshall
Thanks a lot for the pointers. I have been looking for a good java framework
to learn. I will be more than happy to settle with this 90% you quoted. They
look simple enough to understand in a couple of days without wrestling with
tons of XML config files.

~~~
kooshball
If you're looking to write a backend service using Java, I would take a
serious look at dropwizard <http://dropwizard.codahale.com/>

The get started page is not that long, and you should be able to kill it in a
few hours. At the minimum you get http requests routed to methods and restful
json parsed for you automatically. If you want, you can add optional
configuration, metrics, healthcheck, logging, db access, views etc.

~~~
facorreia
I've been using dropwizard for a new project and I'm pretty happy with it so
far. It's a great head start and a simple architecture.

------
haroldship
Support for WebSphere Smash is discontinued. See

[http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-
bin/ssialias?infotype=A...](http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-
bin/ssialias?infotype=AN&subtype=CA&htmlfid=897/ENUS912-138&appname=totalstorage)

------
rauar
I really fell in love with REST a while ago.

Besides the frontend code being much simpler (Javascript can do a lot of fancy
stuff when it receives nicely structured data instead of dumb HTML) another
huge benefit was enabling other people with different language backgrounds
(Perl in my case) to perform their QA on the resulting API instead of manually
clicking through the app (or writing quickly dying Selenium tests due to page
modifications).

In the meantime even the customer does use the API for integration purposes
using curl :)

Really happy with the latest developments...

------
bradgessler
Serious question: When did IBM/MSFT/"SOAP Vendors" start saying that REST is
simpler?

~~~
pjmlp
When it started making them money.

------
alphamale3000
What's better than news? Old news!

